# Free stall in Wrexham People's Market, Chester Street -  please support



## tryfan (Nov 28, 2012)

please support this free stall in wrexham if you can

http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2012/11/503307.html


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2012)

More detail:


> There's now a free stall in Wrexham People's Market, Chester Street, Wrexham open for sharing from Monday to Saturday every week. The stall's being run by the people for the people. Those taking part include members of Give and Take, Freeconomy Wrexham and the Yum Yum project, others with an interest in developing the gift economy and everyone else who's given stuff, taken stuff and who's helping look after the space. Join us, to take, give or help out on the stall.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 28, 2012)

I'll pop in with some stuff next time I'm at the uni.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 28, 2012)

a croeso
pob lwc!

the squatted social centre(s) in Cardiff are doing that now and again too
http://welcometogremlinalley.wordpress.com/2012/11/16/a-really-really-free-market-25th-nov/

http://redandblackumbrella.squat.net/


----------



## agricola (Nov 30, 2012)

There really are so many great things going on in Wrexham nowadays.


----------



## niclas (Nov 30, 2012)

Yep, it's all happening in Wrecsam... as well as the free shop and art installation in the People's Market... WST owned Wxm FC celebrates first year under fans ownership (2,500 owners)... Saith Seren, the only cooperative pub in the north east, gearing up to open the upstairs part of the building with a second share issue www.saithseren.org.uk if you want to become a member...loads of social enterprises being set up and networking meetings for all these planned in January.


----------

